# 110 foot Pop Can Shot



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
The weather was Sooo nice today I could not stay inside. So I started doing some shooting outside. It was amazingly warm and sunny. I have always shot off my deck to the fence post below. I asked my wife to help me measure out the distance because I was always kinda curious. It is a little over 110 feet. So my quest for the day was to hit a pop can from 110 feet. I decided to shoot the "Tiny Turtle" first.
Also I let you tube stabilize my videos it was a bad idea for a shooting video because it made it look choppy. so it is supposed to be undone but I do not know how long that will take






After having all of that fun. I thought I bet the Star ship will really excel at this distance. So I went and got that all set up and did it again. In the end the "Tiny Turtle" is the winner for fewest tries but the Star ship left a clean hole out the back side of the can. The "Tiny Turtle" only dented the can from this distance. All in all it was an awesome fun challenge.  I hope you enjoy seeing it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice shooting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What a shot and what a laugh Randy


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now that is some mighty fine shooting!!!

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very Nice Shooting! That Is A Wonderful Shooting Range You Have There! Oregon Is Quite Beautiful.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That was awesome. True to your name, that certainly is one way to open a can from 30 meters. Dare I say, "Can Opener Badge"?  

thanks for making the vid.

Be well,

SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That was fun! 
Cans are still the best targets :drinkup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was fantastic! Your ready to put the can on one of the windmill vanes next to your catch box for a spinning shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It was kinda like this.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

LOL, yea I love that movie!!!! Thanks for that


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice shooting!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

You Sir, are a Sniper!

Amaaaazing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting, just beautiful!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting Randy!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting. Slow and steady "turtle" always wins.
Thank you for sharing, Randy "the sniper".


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting Randy! Those little shooters are the ticket, heh?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!

Such a nice long distance shot!!!!

...And I understood PERFECTLY that laugh!!!!

Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

amazing shooting !!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Time for the 30 meter qualifier badge.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

just cool ! ;-)

cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> Time for the 30 meter qualifier badge.


Yea I should try for the 20 first. But this is too much fun! On a good day I think I can get lucky and get three in there.  If it was 5 shots at a whole pop can maybe I could do it.  That 2 1/8" circle is a tight fit. I am working on it. 
One of the problems is it is a nice hill to go up and down several times resetting targets. I guess I could make one distance proof video and it should be usable over and over. Since I have a cemented post and my deck and rail are not moving? I think I will make the distance video and get it approved before I attempt the 30 meter badge? Do we even have a 30 meter badge?
I would like a target on a pully.  Then I could show the clean target reel it down the pully to the catch box shoot it and reel it back up the hill. Now that would be fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the 30 meter qualifier badge.
> ...


The target size for greater than 10 meters is larger than 2 1/8 inches.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754

Hopefully someone has a more accurate measure than "tuna can".

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shooting!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shooting !


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, man! That was far! I can't wait to be able to do that too!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Your having too much fun! Ha, ha! Most excellent shooting as usual too! I love those slingshots, especially your Starship, too cool!


----------

